# Gatling  Bolt Action



## ashaw (Aug 14, 2014)

I introduced this at Washington DC Pen Show and sold a few of them.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 14, 2014)

Alan, if it's a kit, then I really like it.....if it's kitless, then I love it...:biggrin:


----------



## ashaw (Aug 14, 2014)

This is be released this month.  It is a component pen.  This is one that has been in design for 2 years.


----------



## Edgar (Aug 14, 2014)

ashaw said:


> This is be released this month.  It is a component pen.  This is one that has been in design for 2 years.



Can't wait - that is really cool!!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 14, 2014)

ashaw said:


> This is be released this month.  It is a component pen.  This is one that has been in design for 2 years.




P.S.I.?


----------



## skiprat (Aug 14, 2014)

Component pen, huh? That's a pity, I was hoping it would be a kit and I'd buy some....:wink:


----------



## lorbay (Aug 14, 2014)

skiprat said:


> Component pen, huh? That's a pity, I was hoping it would be a kit and I'd buy some....:wink:


 Oh Man you are nasty. But I love it.:biggrin:

Lin.


----------



## Si90 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice, I like it.


----------



## Dalecamino (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks cool Alan. Bottom line.....you sold a few.:wink:


----------



## OZturner (Aug 14, 2014)

Most Unique Pen, Alan.
A Collectors Delight.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------



## ashaw (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes PSI one because of the bolt action.


----------



## Marko50 (Aug 15, 2014)

You've got a winner there Alan! Great looking pen/kit. I'll be interested when they come out.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Aug 15, 2014)

That is just begging for one of the armor blanks. Very cool pen..


----------



## Dalepenkala (Aug 15, 2014)

Good seeing you at DC Allan! Great looking pen! Congrats on the sales!


----------



## johncrane (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking good Alan!


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 15, 2014)

Unique looking writing instrument.

Les


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 15, 2014)

this pen is from PSI...it will be featured on the cover of the next catalog....


----------



## MIKL (Aug 16, 2014)

Absolutely Awesome, that set of components is just begging for a MIK'en 

is it a secret what the tube size and length is????

MIK


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 17, 2014)

I like all the different colors and textures but the overall design is bassackwards.Should have made it a capped pen so that the clip isn't stuck inbetween the revolving barrels.The bolt doesnt fit the theme either which is a minor criticism.


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 17, 2014)

Can the bolt handle be reoriented to the correct position like the bolt action's?

Les


----------



## billspenfactory (Aug 17, 2014)

Alan's picture does not do it justice.  I saw it at the show on his table it was a stand out look really great.  Also injoyed seeing a lot of pen turners there displaying.  I thought it would be just a bunch of old fountain pens.  Did get to meet Mike & Linda found out who really repairs the pens and her name is not Mike.  Enjoyed meeting Barry and Richard Greenwald wife enjoyed meeting me after she had to go borrow a extra heavy duty bag to put all the blanks I purchased from her.  Enjoyed meeting and talking to you as well Alan.


----------



## Charlie_W (Aug 17, 2014)

Alan's new pen is really cool in person! They should be a hit! 
I too enjoyed getting to chat with all the folks previously mentioned. That was the highlight of the show. Also came home with some nice blanks from Richard Greenwald.


----------



## Dale Lynch (Aug 17, 2014)

Earlier I mentioned that I thought it would look better as a capped pen so I got to looking around and found this http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/9mm-gatling-gun-pen-82868/.


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 18, 2014)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Can the bolt handle be reoriented to the correct position like the bolt action's?
> 
> Les



it cannot..due to the way the clip is attached...


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 18, 2014)

So this is where PSI got there idea for the Gatling Gun pen?
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/9mm-gatling-gun-pen-82868/

Les


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 19, 2014)

rd_ab_penman said:


> So this is where PSI got there idea for the Gatling Gun pen?
> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/9mm-gatling-gun-pen-82868/
> 
> Les




the problem is allen named the pen wrong..it is based off of the steampunk theme...not the Gatling gun...


----------



## ashaw (Aug 19, 2014)

Sorry I have not been able to keep up with this post.  Got out of the hospital yesterday.  Nappy is correct this was an original idea the only source of design was form the original Gatling gun.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 19, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> rd_ab_penman said:
> 
> 
> > So this is where PSI got there idea for the Gatling Gun pen?
> ...





ashaw said:


> Sorry I have not been able to keep up with this post.  Got out of the hospital yesterday.  Nappy is correct this was an original idea the only source of design was form the original Gatling gun.



Ookk.......Whos telling the truth................


----------



## ashaw (Aug 19, 2014)

It still falls under the gene of Steampunk, but the design of the pen came from pictures of Gatling the gun from the civil war era.


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 19, 2014)

Timebandit said:


> nappy155 said:
> 
> 
> > rd_ab_penman said:
> ...



i am the senior designer for PSI..


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 19, 2014)

Timebandit said:


> nappy155 said:
> 
> 
> > rd_ab_penman said:
> ...



So the source of the design was from Jeff's original Gatling Gun.
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/9mm-gatling-gun-pen-82868/

Les


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 19, 2014)

rd_ab_penman said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > nappy155 said:
> ...



it played a part..in the idea...


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 19, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> rd_ab_penman said:
> 
> 
> > Timebandit said:
> ...



I hate to bring this up, as this matter doesnt pertain to me, i dont use pen kits, but your edited post above, before you edited it, i saw what you said when Les asked you this exact same question. You said that you had never seen this pen before today, the one from Jeff, the Gatling Gun pen and this pen was an original idea. Allan stated that it had been in development for 2 years. Now you state that Jeffs pen played a part...in the idea. So you Have seen Jeffs pen before today and it played a part in the idea. Honesty is the most important thing, especially in a business. Why all the flip flopping back and forth on this? I feel like there was some dishonesty there.


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 19, 2014)

Timebandit said:


> nappy155 said:
> 
> 
> > rd_ab_penman said:
> ...




i had never see it but, the marketing guy had....i called and asked him..so I was being honest...he said it did inspire him to work it into the steampunk theme i did not know that..so complete disclosure...that's why i corrected it


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 19, 2014)

So I guess Jeff Powell (workingforwood) is going to get a ton of $$$$money(royalty)for
inspiring this new PSI pen style? Right? Right? lol   At least give Jeff some credit at the very least...


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 19, 2014)

wood-of-1kind said:


> So I guess Jeff Powell (workingforwood) is going to get a ton of $$$$money(royalty)for
> inspiring this new PSI pen style? Right? Right? lol   At least give Jeff some credit at the very least...



if he has a patent...and he can prove that it is to close to his pen..than i suppose he can argue for some $$$$


----------



## mark james (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm am going to work really hard on my Steampunk Pen for the PITH, because then it will have a spot reserved on a bulletin board in Philadelphia.

Then again, with my skill level, I have no fears for any 'creative design" swelling from my PITH!

But this is a public forum, and PSI has every right to slightly alter the design, patent it's design to block other vendors (NOT ME, I have no skin in this game) and is perfectly legal...  ethical?


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 20, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> rd_ab_penman said:
> 
> 
> > Timebandit said:
> ...



You say Jeff's 2011 Gatling Gun played a part in your design and pen name, so would it not be honest and or ethical to at least acknowledge and give credit that Jeff's design gave you the idea and change the name of your design?

Les


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 20, 2014)

rd_ab_penman said:


> nappy155 said:
> 
> 
> > rd_ab_penman said:
> ...



i really don't understand your question....it did not play any part in the name..the name of the pen is "The Steampunk" not "Gatling"...the theme of the pen was steampunk from the start...the gatling gun is just one element of the pen...where would you like us to acknowledge it...? to what extent..


----------



## Gary B. Reeter (Aug 20, 2014)

*Steampunk Pen Design*

Rather than continuing to go back and fourth if Jeff has a problem with it it's up to him to pursue it. I don't know about you guys but I have other things to worry about than someone else's business. I vote for a draw in this conversation.

Best Regards to all,

Gary


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Aug 20, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> rd_ab_penman said:
> 
> 
> > nappy155 said:
> ...



Then why dose the OP subject say Gatling Bolt Action?

Les


----------



## Marko50 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Will the real master of Steampunk please stand!*



Si90 said:


> Nice, I like it.




….Says Simon Taylor, the greatest Steampunk creator of all time. His simple post says volumes about his integrity. He gets my vote for "Legendary Patience" over all this ruckus.

Check out his work through this link: SteampunkGuage_2_B_zps6bdaa0c0.jpg Photo by Si90 | Photobucket


----------



## mark james (Aug 20, 2014)

Les...  This all is probably a done deal.  If it is on the next cover, good chance they already have a design patent.  If so, then NO acknowledgement is possible, or they would be admitting to a false application!  If I'm wrong, I stand corrected.

And while you they can't  patent "Steampunk" as "Their" concept, there are elements that also look like Si90's work, and possibly the Gisi's.  I'll have double check on that, but a few weeks back I thought I saw some of their work.

The real thing that I have a problem with is that the work for the "original" concepts had to take months and months, and reflected great levels of quality.  Now we will have a mass-produced kit/components/thingies...that simply will not reproduce the original quality - as well as Alan's quality I suspect.  Thus, when folks buy the PSI product and it lives up to "PSI quality" (which in many cases I am very fine with BTW), the "High Quality" work of the originals will be possibly diminished in buyers' perceptions.


----------



## mark james (Aug 20, 2014)

Marko50 said:


> Si90 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, I like it.
> ...



YEA - You beat me by a few minutes..  And you are exactly correct!


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 20, 2014)

rd_ab_penman said:


> nappy155 said:
> 
> 
> > rd_ab_penman said:
> ...



because allen to it upon himself to name it that way...it was never aimed to be a gatling gun, allen got it wrong...the name of the pen is steampunk...


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 20, 2014)

*all three finishes*

these are production samples....


----------



## skiprat (Aug 20, 2014)

I can't deny that I like the pen, I do, it's pretty cool whether the idea was original or cribbed from Jeff's or not. I guess it has some similarities. That's for Jeff to argue.
It's not the first time we have seen a mass produced KIT that looks very similar to pens shown here...trust me I know. We also have many pens shown here from regular members, where it is obvious where they got their inspiration from but they say nothing.

What upsets me is that I had no idea until now that either Ashaw and Diaper (or Nappy or Dope or whatever his name is..) were / are affiliated with any vendor.
I reckon that such people should make it quite clear in their signatures who they are. We shouldn't have to check out their profiles to find out.

Anyone that knows me, knows that I'm not a lover of the commercialization of IAP but I appreciate that the bills have to be paid. 

There are several member / vendors that I really like and one or two that I don't. I very rarely comment in any SOYP thread that advertises vendors.


Sorry guys, but you just changed camps ....


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Aug 20, 2014)

It is def an interesting kit.


----------



## jondavidj (Aug 20, 2014)

I would respectfully disagree with some of the discussion. I did not see in this post where a vendor was doing any advertising. Just because someone works for PSI, which I am sure employs many, Crafts Supplies, etc. Most are members on this forum, like us, because they enjoy the pen turning world and like to learn new ideas and offer insights. 

I may be wrong, but I think, that this is probably a pen that has not been released yet and probably shouldn't have showed any pictures because it is in the upcoming catalog, which if the catalog is out, I have not seen. 

When you show a product that hasn't been released, the naming is obviously different. Much like the iPhone, I am sure Apple would not want anyone releasing pictures, etc, until it is introduced by them first. 

I have read all of the pages and I do not think Nappy misled anyone. I think he was doing his job. From my understanding, he is a designer with PSI, and if his product or project, or his companies' product or project,  was released earlier, I think he would probably have the right to be upset or not wanting to comment on any details because it would take away from the catalog release. Personally, if I was him, I would have respectfully asked that this thread be taken down until the release. 

But I do not think anyone from PSI misled or was not honest. This is my opinion and the way that I read this thread. 

Just because he works for PSI, does that mean he should have a symbol by his name to identify himself? I don't think so, because if he is not advertising, why should he? He is on this site just like everyone else. Does Ed not turn pens? Does Roy not turn pens? or make them? So should anyone who sells kits or blanks not be able to post their work? If they want to remain anonymous, then why is that an issue?

Personally, I don't mind it if he was advertising, because I think that most of the businesses on here are top notch and very helpful. Hell, even American Express loves them? They remind me every month...  They always go the extra mile for customers and customer service. 

As far as it possibly looking like another pen, doesn't the European model the Mont Blanc? This is just one example I can think of, but I am sure there are others. 

I just do not see anything wrong here and I certainly do not want to see anyone outcasted because they work for a vendor. 

My opinion. sorry it was long.


----------



## ladycop322 (Aug 20, 2014)

Where will I be able to order this and approximately when?  

Thank you


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm not going to jump all the way into this, but I think conclusions are being drawn without all the info.

Ashaw (Alan) doesn't work for PSI. I believe the arrangement for this pen was something along the lines of the Art Deco with David Broadwell.

Nappy155 (Stephen) does work for PSI.


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 20, 2014)

I started working at psi about five years ago as the senior designer/photographer... i had never heard of pen turning...I soon became interested in it when I started seeing what people were creating...I turned a pen and was hooked...those who know me on Facebook know that have moved to kit less pens...yes on Facebook I often give sneak peeks of pens we are working on...I've never done it on this forum....*

Also those who know me that they can count on me to help out with a problem from psi that they can't resolve, I will always step in to help,even though it is not my job....I joined this forum to learn more and see what people were creating...I even debated telling you peeps where I worked...I know psi has gotten a bad rep over the years....I can dig it..I urge the owner to pay attention to this forum for the good and the bad...

As far as the Pen...we have no less than 4 Pens in the works at all times...this one has been on the block for about 2 years...the theme has always been steampunk and gun was added to capitalize on the bolt action nich....Google steampunk Gatling...see what comes up...to suggest that we need to attribute our design to the pen in question is in a word crazy talk (2 words)

As far as the pic...yes I was pissed that Allen released it...he does not work for psi but he is cool with one of the owners...and was given a early sample....it is not the final production piece...

I hope that gives full disclosure about myself and the pen....-


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 20, 2014)

Brooks803 said:


> I'm not going to jump all the way into this, but I think conclusions are being drawn without all the info.
> 
> Ashaw (Alan) doesn't work for PSI. I believe the arrangement for this pen was something along the lines of the Art Deco with David Broadwell.
> 
> Nappy155 (Stephen) does work for PSI.



I'm not sure what you mean arrangement...David has worked with us in the past... But he had no input whatsoever on this pen....I love his work btw


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 20, 2014)

feel free to hit me up if you have any more questions....i want to make it perfectly clear who i am and what i'm here for...but if the majority of people think i should be off the forum..i will delete my account...

what pisses my off the most are the assumptions being made about me and the company...

if you need to know more search my FB page Steven Humphrey


----------



## Brooks803 (Aug 20, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> Brooks803 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not going to jump all the way into this, but I think conclusions are being drawn without all the info.
> ...



I wasn't saying David had any input on this pen. I was assuming there was a collaboration with Alan since he had a preproduction piece.


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 20, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> feel free to hit me up if you have any more questions....i want to make it perfectly clear who i am and what i'm here for...but if the majority of people think i should be off the forum..i will delete my account...
> 
> what pisses my off the most are the assumptions being made about me and the company...
> 
> if you need to know more search my FB page Steven Humphrey



Theres no reason for any of that, you have as much of a right to be here as anyone else.

I do need to clear something up though, so that i dont get included in your assumptions list. I stopped posting because you answered my question. I was trying to clear up inconsistencies between yours and Alans stories and your edited post, which most of the people posting in this thread didnt get to see. Alan says one thing, you say another, you post one thing and then edit it and say the complete opposite. Im sure you can see where one might be curious as to what is going on when something like that happens. I might have used the word dishonest a little loosely, but only because of the edited post about Les's question. I was only trying to get to the bottom of it and im sure that i wasnt the only one that was a little confused. You answered my question, so i left it at that. As to what anyone else says, i have no part in that. Just wanted to clear the air about my comments and intensions.

Justin


----------



## nappy155 (Aug 20, 2014)

Timebandit said:


> nappy155 said:
> 
> 
> > feel free to hit me up if you have any more questions....i want to make it perfectly clear who i am and what i'm here for...but if the majority of people think i should be off the forum..i will delete my account...
> ...




its cool...i am sorry about the edit...i should have just re-posted...but Allen does not work at psi...i never even heard of him until about a month or two ago...he could be right next to me and i wouldn't know it...he is however cool with one of the owners....


----------



## Timebandit (Aug 20, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> Timebandit said:
> 
> 
> > nappy155 said:
> ...



I understand. Either repost, or just put EDIT: BLAH BLAH BLAH at the bottom of your post. Thats what i do. I never delete anything. The main reason for this you just found put. Your edit would have been there at the bottom about your marketing guy, and i would have been on my way. It just threw up a red flag with 2 different stories and when you flip flopped. Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Gregf (Aug 21, 2014)

Regardless, I like the design and will order a few as soon as they are available.


----------



## workinforwood (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, people are pm'ing me, please stop, theres no need. Obviously the idea came from a pen i built a few years ago. PSI liked the idea and picked it up from there. I am flattered they liked it and have taken it to a position where people that do not have the skill set to create their own can now still share in the idea. If PSI offered me a few kits, i would be appreciative and if not, i would still harbor no ill feelings or anger towards them. They are in business to make money, just like me, and honestly i feel really good seeing that they are making a production pen using a similar concept to mine that will live on for years to come and bring joy to many people around the globe. Thank you for showing your pen Mr Shaw, made my day!


----------



## tjseagrove (Aug 21, 2014)

nappy155 said:


> feel free to hit me up if you have any more questions....i want to make it perfectly clear who i am and what i'm here for...but if the majority of people think i should be off the forum..i will delete my account...
> 
> what pisses my off the most are the assumptions being made about me and the company...
> 
> if you need to know more search my FB page Steven Humphrey



Hey, I would like to see more of you here and sneak peaks into what is up and coming.


----------



## mjrbuzz (Sep 1, 2014)

this is my first post on this site, I think the kit will be amazing for me as a very green pen turner. (i have only made 2) but as soon as i am able to get one i will be all over this kit, I hope i do it justice to all the work from the origanl design to the people that work hard to make it avaible to people like me that just want to make really neat stuff.


----------

